# Zenbev



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

I have been taking this when I know I'm going to be in an anxious situation. It really helps battling anxiety! I feel more calm and relaxed all day.
And it makes you sleep like a rose.
Too bad it's so expensive. Otherwise I would take it everyday.

http://www.zenbev.com/about_zenbev.shtml

*edit*

I just read it provides a high source of "tryptophan", is there a cheaper way to get more tryptophan in?


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

You can buy tryptophan seperately at the health food store. I don't think it is terribly expensive. Are you in Canada? I don't know if tryptophan is sold there, but I would think so. Tryptophan is just an amino acid.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

I've been trying to tell everyone that L-Tryptophan really works! 

There is a cheaper way. Go to VitaCost.com and order the Source Naturals L-Tryptophan. Good, reliable brand.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

Thx for the replies guys, I'll check my local health food store.


----------

